# Super cheap source of funnel pitchers



## gigisiguenza (Sep 25, 2015)

After seeing these funnel pitchers in TVivian's video, I did a web search and found an insanely cheap source - under 2.50 each for a 28oz (3.5 cups) narrow funnel spout pitcher!. I mean total out the door, shipping and all, it cost 16 bucks for 5 of them. And they've already shipped them, barely hours after placing the order.

It's a place called Midland Hardware and here is a link to the page
 http://www.midlandhardware.com/166982.html#.VgXRwsoo4v4


----------



## lionprincess00 (Sep 25, 2015)

Just bought 5 as well...Thx :/ enabler!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 25, 2015)

LOL you're welcome.... I just couldn't believe the price and had to share


----------



## lionprincess00 (Sep 25, 2015)

I've tapered off my purchases the past several months, but that seemed very cheap and I made an impulse buy

Thx for the link!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 25, 2015)

Yw and I buy very little beyond the necessary basics due to very restricted budget, but I couldn't pass them up either


----------



## osso (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## makemineirish (Sep 25, 2015)

I just placed my order for SEVEN.  Thanks for the tip : )


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 25, 2015)

Lol the supplier is gonna wonder what the heck hahaha


----------



## CTAnton (Sep 25, 2015)

what a deal! I thought today was going to be a no spend day,oh well....I'll order it TOMORROW!


----------



## not_ally (Sep 25, 2015)

That *is* a great price, Gigi.  Good for you for finding and sharing, I wish I'd seen this before I bought mine!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 25, 2015)

Ally I couldn't believe the price, thought they were going to kill me on shipping to make up for it, but nope, shipping is cheap too. Couldn't pass it up... glad folks are able to take advantage of it too


----------



## lenarenee (Sep 26, 2015)

Thank you for sharing this!  I've needed new ones for months as my Wal Mart ones have long lost their measurement markings. 6 pitchers and shipping...$20!

Now I need a new mixing bowl...something that can hold 4lbs of batter without room to spare (to reduce splatters).


----------



## rparrny (Sep 27, 2015)

Ordered 5 myself, thank you so much for the heads up!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 27, 2015)

lenarenee said:


> Thank you for sharing this!  I've needed new ones for months as my Wal Mart ones have long lost their measurement markings. 6 pitchers and shipping...$20!
> 
> Now I need a new mixing bowl...something that can hold 4lbs of batter without room to spare (to reduce splatters).



lenarenee I'm not sure if this is what you're looking for but I ran across it in my travels and it looks about right for soaping - flat base, high sides, pour spout, and holds 96oz - and it's cheap! LOL

United Solutions KW0001 White Plastic Three Quart Batter Bowl with Handle - 3QT Plastic Batter Bowl with Handle for Easy Pouring in White
  https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00138XW7G/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_XN.bwb2TREJH1


----------



## lenarenee (Sep 27, 2015)

gigisiguenza said:


> lenarenee I'm not sure if this is what you're looking for but I ran across it in my travels and it looks about right for soaping - flat base, high sides, pour spout, and holds 96oz - and it's cheap! LOL
> 
> United Solutions KW0001 White Plastic Three Quart Batter Bowl with Handle - 3QT Plastic Batter Bowl with Handle for Easy Pouring in White
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00138XW7G/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_XN.bwb2TREJH1


 
So thoughtful - thank you! Going to check that out....


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 27, 2015)

lenarenee said:


> So thoughtful - thank you! Going to check that out....



Glad to help


----------



## TVivian (Sep 28, 2015)

I may have to order a few more!


----------



## SoapSap (Sep 28, 2015)

Will be getting some of these. Thanks for the information.


----------



## kchaystack (Oct 2, 2015)

TVivian said:


> I may have to order a few more!



I just got paid yesterday and went to buy some...  only to find that you all have cleaned them out!    


LOL


----------



## rparrny (Oct 2, 2015)

kchaystack said:


> I just got paid yesterday and went to buy some...  only to find that you all have cleaned them out!
> 
> 
> LOL


Sorry bout that...I wonder if they will restock?  They must be scratching their heads and wondering...what the heck?


----------



## kumudini (Oct 2, 2015)

They still have the 6 packs in stock, which is what I ordered just now, for 14+ $. Just scroll down the page and hit the green button for the bulk buying option.


----------



## heyjude (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I had bought the same cup for $3 at Home Goods, but  wished they'd carried more. Now I'm all set!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks for enabling me guys... bought the 6 pack


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 2, 2015)

They are getting more in according to the email I received a couple of days ago, just on back order at the moment


----------



## commoncenz (Oct 2, 2015)

I was out at lunch time doing a supply run and came across these at the Dollar General. Not sure if they will work the same as the pitchers you all are ordering, but they were 50% off. So, at $1.50 each I took the last bunch they had. I'm thinking the spout may be a little too long, but I can cut those down to a more manageable size.


----------



## kumudini (Oct 2, 2015)

Those look like they will be easy to tip off, so be careful. I never found anything in dollar stores, may be I don't have a keen shoppers eye or soaper's imagination, but the last time I was in a new( for me) store and found those white plastic mixing bowls with a spout, I grabbed 6, they are more like 2qt size. 
One would think that with all the things I've been purchasing lately I should be set for some time, but I still need to buy FOs and colors.


----------



## commoncenz (Oct 2, 2015)

Picture was taken at a downward angle (I'm 6 ft 3) .. the base is actually pretty stable. I filled one up with water just to test them. Apparently they are used for watering flowers, veggies, etc.


----------



## heyjude (Oct 3, 2015)

cmzaha said:


> They are getting more in according to the email I received a couple of days ago, just on back order at the moment



Ditto. I  received an email today stating that their inventory count was off and they were out of the six pack I ordered Thursday.. No problem. The next shipment is expected on 10/7.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Oct 4, 2015)

Yay! My pitchers came the other day and my cousin finally dropped off my mail


----------



## SoapSap (Oct 12, 2015)

I ordered 6 of these and I am glad I responded quickly. I was sent a request to write a review and saw the same item is now $3.60 instead of $2.50. 

I am learning not to hesitate when I see a good deal as it often disappears. I never regret the bargains I buy, just he ones I missed. 

$3.60 is still a pretty good price. I have seen the same, or very similar item, on BB for about $5.00.


----------



## kchaystack (Oct 12, 2015)

Yeah I ordered a 6 pack and it has been on back order.  The date has been pushed out twice so far...  Sigh


----------



## gigisiguenza (Oct 12, 2015)

SoapSap said:


> I ordered 6 of these and I am glad I responded quickly. I was sent a request to write a review and saw the same item is now $3.60 instead of $2.50.
> 
> I am learning not to hesitate when I see a good deal as it often disappears. I never regret the bargains I buy, just he ones I missed.
> 
> $3.60 is still a pretty good price. I have seen the same, or very similar item, on BB for about $5.00.



What a shame they raised the prices, but as you said even with the increase it's still significantly cheaper than elsewhere.


----------

